# Knife Review -- Ganzo FireBird FH11 D2 Folding Knife



## old4570 (Jan 9, 2019)

Sent for product review by FastTech.com







I do sincerely apologize if I gush a little , the Ganzo FireBird is simply the best Chinese made knife I have experienced to date . The firebird takes Chinese made knives to the next level and priced around $25 USD , one is simply getting a lot of knife for the money . The knife is tight , there is no slop anywhere . The carbon fiber handle feels solid and perhaps a little cold and mechanical . I thought the clip might bite my palm , but no ! Carving up a cardboard box I could barely feel the clip . Also the blade size / thickness is just right , cutting through the cardboard with little resistance . Speaking of cutting ! When I had completed the task of turning the box into strips , I tried to shave my arm . Surprise surprise , it shaved hair with no trouble at all ! Seriously ? , most other knives get quite a bit of wear on the edge and can't shave hair after carving up cardboard . I am amazed that the firebird held it's edge so well . Quite frankly this just might be one of the best Chinese made knives out there , certainly the best that has passed through my hands . I have to say , if you collect or like cheap knives . Then you really need to pony up a little more and get the firebird from Ganzo . Here is a knife that can compete with the more expensive brand name knives from Europe and the USA . If Ganzo continues to make knives like the firebird for the lower end of the $$ market , I would say that other knife makers either need to start worrying or lifting their game . I would rate the FireBird = Must have ! ( Don't have one ? Get one ) 


BLADE EDGE TYPEFineBLADE HARDNESS±60 HRCBLADE MATERIALD2 SteelBLADE TYPEDrop PointHANDLE MATERIALCarbon FibreKNIFE CLIPYesLOCK TYPELiner LockManufacturerBRANDGANZOPackagePACKAGE TYPEPlainPACKAGE CONTENTS1*Knife, 1*Storage BagDimensionsDEPTH3.3 mmHEIGHT117 mmWIDTH27 mmBLADE LENGTH87 mmCLOSE LENGTH117 mmOPEN LENGTH205 mmPRODUCT WEIGHT113 gTHICKNESS3.3 (Blade) mm























































​


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 10, 2019)

I’m glad you put this up! I had no idea they made these with D2 steel. I’ve only seen them in 440. At 24-30 bucks you are basically just paying for the blade. Great looking knives. I could find a spot for it in my rotation. Ordering one now.


----------

